# Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?



## rebutia (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

und weiß jemand ob die neue Daiwa Emblem Exceler definitiv salzwasserfest ist? Aus dem deutschen Daiwa-Katalog geht das nicht hervor und auf den internationalen Daiwa-Websites ist die Rolle nicht verzeichnet (in Deutschland gibt es keine Homepage und ans Telefon geht bei denen eigentlich nie jemand).

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.  #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Definitv nicht #d , selbst die Saltiga oder Stella musst du nach`m Angeln pflegen und abspülen. Und den Daiwa-Schrott erst recht...


----------



## Pilkman (29. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				rebutia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> und weiß jemand ob die neue Daiwa Emblem Exceler definitiv salzwasserfest ist?



Hallo,

naja, was heißt denn salzwasserfest in Deinem Sinn? Da Du im Brandungsangelforum fragst, gehts es sicher darum, ob Du die bedenkenlos zum Brandungsangeln im Bereich von Nord- und Ostsee einsetzen kannst und ob sie diesen Einwirkungen von Salzwasser, Sand und ähnlichem gewachsen ist. Und da sage ich definitiv JA!

Wie Marcel schon sagte, kommst Du um eine Süßwasserdusche nach dem Angeln und um regelmäßige Pflege trotzdem nicht drumrum. Das braucht im Endeffekt jede Rolle und verlängert ihre Lebensdauer.

Zum Thema "Daiwa-Schrott": Da spielt mit Sicherheit noch ein wenig mehr als etwas Shimano-Liebelei dazu, um die Daiwa-Rollen pauschal als Schrott abzutun.  
Ich bin von der Qualität einiger Daiwa-Rollen auch nicht mehr sehr angetan und komme mit dem albernenen Kugellagerwahn und den gefahrenen Billigschienen auch nicht so richtig klar, aber es gibt nach wie vor einige Modelle von Daiwa, die man guten Gewissens empfehlen kann. Und die höherpreisigen Modelle a´la Tournament und Co. gehören schon noch dazu.

Ansonsten machst Du mit einer Ultegra von Shimano defintiv nichts falsch, darüber hinaus sollte die auch noch in Angeboten günstiger zu bekommen sein. #6


----------



## rebutia (29. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Pflegen und abspülen ist doch selbstverständlich. Denoch verwenden die Hersteller für Salzwasser-Rollen in der Regel andere Edelstähle. Und Schrott ist sicher was anderes...


----------



## degl (29. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@all,


ich hatte vor zur herbstsaison auf daiwa umzusteigen.
nun lese ich etwas betreten,(DAIWA-SCHROTT),das nun sowas von sowas kommt,wahr den spezies wohl klar:v 

aber da ja noch was zeit ist, mal ne rundfrage:welche nehmen??#c 

Also 150€ pro stück könnte ich ausgeben#h 

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (29. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@degl

Also bei deiner Preisvorstellung kann ich dir auf jeden Fall die Shimano Ultegra 10000 ans Herz legen. Habe ich mir auch vor kurzem zugelegt und bin sehr angetan von dem Röllchen. #6 

Musst mal mit Marcel nen Kurs aushandeln.

sunny #h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Moin Degl!!

Wäre natürlich mal interessant zu wissen was für Rollen Du zur Zeit fischt!!??!
Als allgemeine Kauftipps kann ich Dir, basierend auf meiner persönlichen Meinung, eigentlich nur "Vorjahresmodelle" empfehlen. Als da wären:
1. Daiwa Emblem 5500/6000XT (Nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen und technisch nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand aber Robust wie Kruppstahl)
2. Den Nachfolger dieser Serie und zwar die Daiwa Emblem 4500/5000 X/ZA(Vielleicht liegen da noch bei irgendeinem Dealer Restbestände von rum ansonsten auch nur noch über Ebay zu bekommen) Diese Rollen fische ich auch selber und bin 110% zufrieden damit
3. Quantum Energy ??? weiter weiss ich die genaue Bezeichnung auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall nicht die aktuellen Modelle dieser Serie sondern das Vorgängermodell.Fischt nen Kollege von mir und ist 100% zufrieden damit. musst mal nen bißchen googeln.
Na gut, und als 4Variante noch die Shimano Ultegraserie. Von der hab ich bisher noch nichts negatives Gehört!!! Fischt auch nen Kollege von mir und ist auch 100% zufrieden damit.


----------



## Plünnfischer (30. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Definitv nicht #d , selbst die Saltiga oder Stella musst du nach`m Angeln pflegen und abspülen. Und den Daiwa-Schrott erst recht...


 
Moin,
So eine Antwort kann auch nur von jemanden kommen,der sein Equipment von Shimano in den Ar*** geblasen bekommt!#d 
Meine Daiwa Emblems X6000T fische ich nun sicher schon seit 8 Jahren,und die 
laufen immer noch wie am ersten Tag,trotz intensiven Einsatzes.Sie werden nach jedem fischen gereinigt und gepflegt,was man grundsätzlich mit jeder Rolle nach dem fischen im Salzwasser tun sollte.Soviel zum Thema Daiwa Schrott!
Und nicht alles was von namenhaften deutschen Meeresanglern beworben wird,spricht auch für Qualität,wie manch einer vermuten sollte,oder doch?
Wie war das noch mit Exori?
Petri
Marco


----------



## Tino (30. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Da muss ich Dir Recht geben, Plünnfischer.

Ich weiß ja nicht woher diese negative Meinung herkommt.Ich fische ( noch )
zwei Regal S von Daiwa.
Das Stück für 84 DM.Seit sechs Jahren fische ich die in der Brandung und Absolut top.
Erst einmal gefettet!!! Die laufen und laufen.
Wenn sich der Kollege mal ein wenig kundig macht ,wer von den Herstellern in den letzten Jahren mit guten Ideen glänzte ,dann ja wohl Daiwa.Oder er kauft weiter bei Askari.
Sicher werden auch andere gute Rollen herstellen.Der klassiker ist da ja Shimano.
Spitzenzeug keine Frage.Aber auch gut im Preis,der in keinem Verhältnis zum
Service steht.Der ist nähmlich für'n A.... .

Nichts für ungut aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## degl (30. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@dorschjäger75,

z.zt. fiche ich an der ostsee mit 2shimano sedona 8000,bin da eindeutig auf den preis abgefahren(52€) und dachte mit SHIMANO liegst du richtig.
schlecht sind sie nicht aber es hapert etwas an der weite und wenn ein 50iger leo was gegen den weg aufs trockene hat,dann merkt man(ich),daß die eigentlich nicht für die brandung gadacht sind.
(und ich ätte für 90€ im letzten dezember zwei 5000XT von daiwa kriegen können:c :c :c )

nun will ich zur herbstsaison die entscheidung revidieren und frage euch mal was denn so mit mein familienvatertaschengeld in erreichbare nähe rückt,so kauftechnisch#h #h #h 

gruß degl

P.s. die sedona's werden bestimmt noch viele aale in ihrem leben fangen,oder daran beteiligt sein


----------



## Pilkman (30. April 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> ... nun will ich zur herbstsaison die entscheidung revidieren und frage euch mal was denn so mit mein familienvatertaschengeld in erreichbare nähe rückt,so kauftechnisch #h #h #h ...



Also wenn es günstig und gut sein soll, dann kann ich Dir nur raten, 2 oder 3 gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T oder größer, sprich 5500 oder 6000 aufzutreiben. Also exakt die Röllchen, die Du dir hast entgehen lassen.  :m 

Bei Ebay gehen die je nach Laune der Mitbieter zwischen 50 bis 60 Euro weg, aber damit hast Du zuverlässige und absolut brauchbare Brandungsrollen! #6


----------



## degl (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@pilkman,

ich könnt heulen:c ,das war salz auf meiner wunde:c 
werde versuchen deinen tip umzusetzen#h 

was gäbe es denn im neubereich für alternativen???

gruß degl


----------



## McKay (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Hallo degl,
In der unteren Preisklasse sind die Brandungsrollen von Okuma nicht schlecht.
Es gibt 3 verschiedene Modelle:
Axeon,ca.100-150€
Oryx,ca.70-100€
und die Longitude ca.60€ (alles ca.e-bay Preise)
Habe selbst 2 Okumas,Axeon und Longitude,und bin recht begeistert von der Verarbeitung,und der Schnurverlegung.Nicht zu vergessen die 5 Jahre Garantie,die du auf die Rollen bekommst.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## Big Fins (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich der Kollege mal ein wenig kundig macht ,wer von den Herstellern in den letzten Jahren mit guten Ideen glänzte ,dann ja wohl Daiwa.Oder er kauft weiter bei Askari.
> Sicher werden auch andere gute Rollen herstellen.Der klassiker ist da ja Shimano.
> Spitzenzeug keine Frage.Aber auch gut im Preis,der in keinem Verhältnis zum
> Service steht.Der ist nähmlich für'n A.... .


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal.....
Marcel hat so ganz nebenbei die wohl besten Einsichtmöglichkeiten in dieser Materie, da er fast jeden Tag damit zu hat. Und er kauft gaaaanz sicher nicht bei Askarie, das kannst Du mir glauben :q .


----------



## McKay (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Hi,
Verstehe aber nicht,wie man dann pauschal Daiwa als Schrott abstempelt?
Sollte man nicht,wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat verschiede Sachen anzutesten,seine objektive Meinung über ein Produkt abgeben?Alles von einem Hersteller pauschal zu verteufeln finde ich recht schwach!
Ich denke es gibt sehr viele Sportskollegen,mir eingeschlossen,die mit Daiwa Produkten recht zufrieden sind.Einzelne Ausreißer gibt es bei jedem Hersteller!
Wichtig ist es doch hier praxiserprobtes Material weiter zu empfehlen,ob teuer oder günstig,hauptsache es hat sich bewährt.
gruß
Marcus


----------



## degl (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@McKay,


thanks,
hab gerade mal ne lungitude von okuma im netz(e-bay)gesehen,muss sagen ein ziemlich grosses rollilein:k 

könnte mir gefallen,werde den markt bis herbst beobachten#h 

gruß degl

P.s. geh jetzt gleich mal unseren zander auf die nerven:q


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Plünnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> So eine Antwort kann auch nur von jemanden kommen,der sein Equipment von Shimano in den Ar*** geblasen bekommt!#d
> 
> Und nicht alles was von namenhaften deutschen Meeresanglern beworben wird,spricht auch für Qualität,wie manch einer vermuten sollte,oder doch?
> ...



Was hast du denn für ein Problem du Naggen?!! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber die Backen halten. 

Wie dein Name schon sagt: "Plünnfischer #6 !!!"


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn für ein Problem du Naggen?!! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber die Backen halten.
> 
> Wie dein Name schon sagt: "Plünnfischer #6 !!!"



Hallo Marcel,
für diesen Spruch bekommst du deine zweite Verwarnung.


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

|kopfkrat  Wenn du meinst!


----------



## Tom B (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

immer ruhig bleiben Mädels :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Agalatze (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

also jeder mag ja einen anderen geschmack haben,aber die qualität spielt doch die erste geige oder etwa nicht ???
ich fand daiwa auch mal super und fand das ganze programm klasse, aber ich muss leider sagen, dass daiwa in sachen rollen sehr sehr stark nachgelassen hat. bin schwer enttäuscht. mit sind innerhalb eines halben jahres zwei fast neue rollen kaputt gegangen. hier gabs schonmal so einen thread wo ich das auch hinein geschrieben habe. der service war völlig daneben und ich bekam kein ersatz. ihr könnt euch nun sicher denken was ich nun von daiwa halte oder ?!?!?! ähnlich wie marcel.
hinzu kommen noch die unverschämt teuren preise für diese rollen. auch ersatzspulen kosten ein schweinegeld.
ich kann dir die ultegras nur wärmstens empfehlen. die halten wirklich alles aus !!! und du kannst mir glauben, dass sie bei meiner behandlung einem echten härtetest ausgesetzt sind. haukep hat mich auch schon gefragt was ich mit denen gemacht habe,weil sie verkratzt sind ect... aber sie laufen wie hulle.
und sonst guck dir doch mal die top rolle von okuma an. auch ein feines gerät. spro müsste für das geld auch wesentlich bessere modelle habe.
viel glück bei der suche.

@ plünnfischer
also das war aber auch nicht gerade die feine englische art.
wieso müsst ihr immer alle auf die teamangelei anspielen ?
glaubt ihr man bekommt jeden wurm in den hintern gepustet ?
dem ist nicht so....


----------



## Agalatze (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich Dir Recht geben, Plünnfischer.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht woher diese negative Meinung herkommt.Ich fische ( noch )
> zwei Regal S von Daiwa.
> ...


 

hallo tino,
ist ja völlig ok wenn jeder ne andere meinung hat-wäre ja schlimm wenns anders wäre,aber du liegts bei marcel etwas auf dem holzweg glaube ich.
wenn JEMAND über die resonanz was sagen kann, dann ER. wie viele wissen betreibt er mit seinem vater den größten angelladen hamburgs und hat wohl die größte auswahl an meeresequipment im ganzen norden.
wenn er reklamationen bekommt, dann kann er wohl sehr gut einschätzen was wie oft reklamiert wird. oder ?

und wenn du denkst, dass meldungen aus zeitschriften usw... wirkungsvoll sind, dann solltest du das überdenken. ist alles nur ne frage des geldes der hersteller meiner meinung nach. guck dir doch mal die aktuelle sache mit den gulp würmern von berkley an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

M_S hatte (leider) unrecht, das war schon die dritte Verwarnung für Marcel, der es wohl trotz der ersten zwei Verwarnungen wieder nicht lassen konnte ausfallend zu werden (Verwarnungen: Marcel1409, verwarnt am 5.1.2005 von Thomas9904; Marcel1409, verwarnt am 17.01.2005 von Hummer; Marcel1409, verwarnt am 01.05.2005 von M_S)
Nach den Boardregeln hat die dritte Verwarnung die Sperrung zur Folge, was hiermit geschehen ist.


----------



## Micky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Ich hätte an Marcel´s Stelle ähnlich reagiert, denn wenn man derart provoziert wird... #d

@ Plünnfischer: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal ......... !!!


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@ micky
sehe ich genauso. vor allem wird so oft auf den teamanglern rumgehackt...,
da platzt einem halt mal so n spruch raus.

und die zweite verwarnung damals von marcel war ne kleinigkeit finde ich. er und heiliger johann haben zu mosi "hinterlader" gesagt. und wenn man hier liest was einige über gewisse andere promis schreiben, dann war das mit den hinterladern wohl sehr harmlos.
ich finde es sehr schade marcel nicht mehr im board zu haben.


----------



## karlosito (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

es gibt wirklich schlimmere sachen die hier gepostet wurden und wo es keine abmahnung gab. is vllt ein bissel überzogen.


----------



## Micky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Wenn ich nur sehe was unter § 5 (1) Punkt F steht. Wenn es DANACH geht, dann wäre ich nach 2-3 Wochen EIGENTLICH schon wieder raus gewesen... und so manch anderer auch !!!

Ich bin grundsätzlich auch für die Einhaltung der Regeln, aber irgendwo muss auch in gewisser Weise Platz sein sich zu wehren, und Marcel wird dieses Recht aufgrund seiner Sperrung jetzt genommen. 
So kann es auch nicht laufen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



> So kann es auch nicht laufen !


Genauso muss es laufen, denn dafür sind Verwarnungen da.

Um auf Verstösse aufmerksam zu machen die nicht so gravierend sind, dass sie eine sofortige Sperrung rechtfertigen würden und damit dem jeweiligen User die Möglichkeit  zu geben sein Verhalten/Ausdrucksweise zu überdenken.

Wenn es dann innerhalb eines halben Jahres zu 3 Verwarnungen kommt, scheint diese "Lernwilligkeit" oder das überdenken nichts genützt zu haben und es wird dann wohl immer wieder mit solchen Aktionen zu rechnen sein, daher dann auch zu Recht die Sperrung.

Kann und darf jeder anders sehen - Schuld sind aber nicht die "bösen" Mods, sondern einzig und alleine die Mitglieder, die Verwarnungen nicht als "Warnschuss" und Chance begreifen, sondern sich weiterhin über die Regeln hinwegsetzen.

Und es geht hier nicht darum, dss Marcel sich wehren kann - wogegen denn??

Verwarnt und letztlich gesperrt wurde er nicht wegen seiner Aussagen sondern wegen seinem Ton und den persönlichen Angriffen.


----------



## Micky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Ich kritisiere in diesem Fall nicht die "bösen" Mods WEIL sie böse sind, sondern die Art und Weise der Boardregelauslegung. 
Man sollte schon deutlich unterscheiden in welchem Zusammenhang Postings getätigt werden, die Möglicherweise zu einer Verwarnung führen könnten. In diesem Fall war es ein *persönlicher* Angriff und keine Verallgemeinerung in der ich es durchaus als berechtigt ansehe sich auch mal über das "erlaubt gewünschte" Maß hinaus zu äußern.

Ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige der so denkt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



> Man sollte schon deutlich unterscheiden in welchem Zusammenhang Postings getätigt werden


Tun wir Mods durchaus und da gibts immer wieder entsprechende interne Diskussionen mit unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen - und es dauert immer relativ lange bis jemand gesperrt wird.

Auch wir können nicht immer alles richtig beurteilen und machen - Aber wer nach der zweiten Verwarnung den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört hat, ist einfach selber schuld!

Das hat weder was mit den Mods noch mit der Beurteilung eines Einzelfalles zu tun, bei drei Verwarnungen hat sich jemand augenscheinlich nicht im Griff und wird dann letztlich zurecht gesperrt.

Das war auch mein letztes Statement hierzu, ihr dürft gerne weiterdiskutieren wenn Ihr den Bedarf habt.


----------



## Big Fins (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Plünnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> So eine Antwort kann auch nur von jemanden kommen,der sein Equipment von Shimano in den Ar*** geblasen bekommt!#d
> 
> Petri
> Marco


 
Ich beantrage dann, daß Plünfischer auch verwarnt wird :r , ich fühle mich von seiner Fäkalsprache äußerst angewiedert |gr:


----------



## Koschi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

In der Sache: Daiwa-Rollen mögen schlechter geworden sein, sind aber dennoch nicht (alle) Schrott. So einfach ist die Welt auch nicht. Denn auch die (zu Recht) gelobten Shimano Ultegra sind zwar technisch und vom Prinzip her nach wie vor die besseren Rollen für weite Würfe uvm, aber qualitativ doch auch nur mittelmäßig. Führungsringe, die sich reihenweise verabschieden, Kontermuttern für das Bügel klappen aus Kunststoff etc. - ich hätte nach vielen Rollen von Daiwa und Shimano heute am liebsten wieder 2 x SS3000. Im Wettkampf nicht mehr wirklich wettbewerbsfähig, aber die angel ich ja auch nicht mehr - und für den "Privat"angler ohne Zeitdruck in der Brandung ein Traum (so Mercedes-mäßig).

Zur Sperrung: Sorry, Regeln sind dafür da, sie einzuhalten. Und die Mods können nicht mit Nase-Faktor arbeiten und "Promi" Marcel anders behandeln als andere. Alles richtig so. Er hätte ja auf die Bremse treten können und persönliche Anfeindungen sind eben ganz weit unten, auch als Reaktion.... und durch seine "besondere" Stellung in der Scene hat er doch sogar noch mehr Verantwortung (oder eben weniger Kunden....).

Hier ging es nur um eine Angelrolle....


----------



## Knotenharry (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Herzlich Willkommen im Kindergarten-Forum#6 !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Tscha Harry, ein Forum ist immer das was die Member draus machen)


----------



## Knotenharry (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Tscha Harry, ein Forum ist immer das was die Member draus machen)


 

Reine Ansichtssache!!!


----------



## Big Fins (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Mal hier bitte nicht Tasachen verdrehen meine Herren, jetzt bin ich stinkig.

Es war der Plünnfischer der hier zuerst verbal voll daneben gegriffen hat, ist das vielleicht klar!?!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, das gilt auch für MOD'S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Stimmt, war auch nicht gerade die feine englische, daher hiermit auch eine Verwarnung für den Plünnfischer mit der Bitte um zukünftige Mäßigung (Konsequenzen siehe hier im Thread).

Ändert natürlich ansonsten nix für Marcel.


----------



## Big Fins (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Danke Thomas, war aber auch bitter nötig. 

Schade, war eigentlich ein unverfänglicher Thread. Vielleicht hätte Marcel etwas ruhiger seine Meinung vertreten, aber nu ist zu spät.


----------



## Micky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte Marcel etwas ruhiger seine Meinung vertreten, aber nu ist zu spät.


 Sicher, hätte er können, aber es liegt doch wohl in der Natur des Menschen sich bei persönlichen Angriffen zur Wehr zu setzen, so ist zumindest mein Rechtsverständnis. 

Die Verwarnung für den Plünnfischer ist doch jetzt auch nur eine reine Alibihandlung die aufgrund des Postings von Dir gemacht wurde, gestern hat sich darüber noch keiner Gedanken gemacht! Da wird aber mit zweierlei Maß gemessen... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



> Sicher, hätte er können, aber es liegt doch wohl in der Natur des Menschen sich bei persönlichen Angriffen zur Wehr zu setzen,


Kein Problem, nur nicht im gleichen Ton (nochmal: Es war beileibe nicht das erste Mal)!


> Die Verwarnung für den Plünnfischer ist doch jetzt auch nur eine reine Alibihandlung die aufgrund des Postings von Dir gemacht wurde


Nö, die Verwarnung an Marcel kam von M_S, ich habe den ganzen Thread gar nicht groß durchgelesen, sondern entsprechend der Regeln dann Marcel gesperrt (dritte Verwarnung). 

Das mit Plünnfischer habe ich erst aus den folgenden Antworten mitbekommen und dann gehandelt.



> Da wird aber mit zweierlei Maß gemessen


Mit dem Vorwurf müssen wir immer wieder leben, daher perlt das inzwischen (zumindest von mir) ab.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

ich wurde selber mal so angegriffen und da hat leider keiner eingegriffen,
stattdessen wurde mein thread gesperrt nur weil ich sachlich aber erhitzt argumentiert habe. ich finde es trotzdem schade. und eins steht mal fest...

wenn ich einen hund trete, dann muss ich mich nicht wundern wenn er beisst !!!!

und da genug angriffe auf teamangler ect... verbaler art stattfinden kann ich ihn umso mehr verstehen. sowas nervt mich extrem. und DA sagt keiner was... tse tse tse...
so und nun werde ich mich wohl auch erstmal aus dem board zurückziehen bis ich mich wieder beruhigt habe.

@ thomas dein bericht ist fertig.
werde ihn dir in den nächsten tagen zukommen lassen.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

habe nochmal etwas nachgedacht und glaube, dass marcel auch wegen der mosi geschichte so schnell verwarnung bekommen hat, weil er kein boardpartner war.
sowas ist natürlich ein dorn im auge der anderen partner und wird bestimmt mit etwas druck auf die mods ausgeübt.
nun habe ich mich bestimmt gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz unbeliebt gemacht. sorry aber das ging mir gerade durch den kopf und musste raus. gegen regeln habe ich hoffentlich nicht verstossen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Was soll denn so was jetzt Agalatze.  #d  
Mal angenommen Marcel währe Boardpartner, auch dann hätte er gestern von mir eine Verwarnung bekommen. Auch Boardpartner haben sich an die Regeln zu halten. Das ist völliger Blödsinn so wie du jetzt versuchst die Sache dazustellen.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

sorry aber ich bin etwas traurig dass mein marci gesperrt wurde und reagiere dann wohl etwas zu emotional.
aber trotzdem ist marcel für andere boardpartner ein dorn im auge gewesen. 
zudem wollte ich keinesfalls sagen, dass boardpartner mehr rechte haben. ich wollte lediglich sagen, dass marcel als NICHTBOARDPARTNER eher ungern gesehen wurde da ja nun das große angelgeschäft dahinter steckt.


----------



## karlosito (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

aga, ich hoffe aba das du dich jetz nich ausm board zurückziehst weil marcel gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Koschi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Ich denke nicht. 4.398 Einträge in 365 Tagen.... und es gäbe auch keinen echten Grund.


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht. 4.398 Einträge in 365 Tagen.... und es gäbe auch keinen echten Grund.



... und schade wär´s noch dazu! #6

Also Namensvetter, mach Dir ruhig Gedanken und ärger Dich auch über dies und jenes, aber bleib dem AB trotzdem erhalten. Wär schade, wenn Du dich aus falsch verstandener Solidarität aus dem AB zurückziehst... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



> dass marcel als NICHTBOARDPARTNER eher ungern gesehen


Das ist schlichter Unfug!!!!!!!!


----------



## degl (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@all, 

am anfang stand die frage:ist die daiwa emblem exeler salzwasserfest?

1.frage zum teil beantwortet
2.verwarnungen,sperrungen,und entäuschte user|krach: |bla: |bla: #d 

man, legt blos nicht jede bemerkung gleich auf die goldwaage und mich hätte wirklich interessiert welchen stress marcel mit den daiwas hatte#h #h 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

marcel hat nen angelladen und ständig stress mit daiwa rollen. deshalb hat er den vergleich zu shimano. und mit dem service von daiwa hat er auch nur ärger. deswegen seine saloppe antwort mit "schrott" !


----------



## degl (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@aga,


ist es nicht mehr so,daß shimano und daiwa qualitätsmäßig ebenbürtig sind(waren),neben mir stand letztens einer,der fischte mit ner neuen daiwa emcast plus und hatte tränen des glücks in den augen(hatte ihn eigentlich etwas beneidet) 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

die rolle machte auf mich auch nen bombem eindruck. aber nachdem marci zwei verkauft hatte und ich beide kenne,und beide probleme mit geräuschen hatten usw... wurde ich mal wieder eines anderen belehrt.
muss ja jeder selber wissen. ich weiss nur was andauernd reklamiert wird. und das ist weniger shimano. 
damals hatten sie die nase beide gleich weit vorn, würde sogar sagen, dass daiwa die nase vorn hatte, aber dann hat shimano einige millionen in forschung ect gesteckt und hat somit wirklich einiges an qualität und funktionalität vorraus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

So und weil wir endlich wieder beim Thema sind möchte ich dann auch noch was loswerden. Ich war auch mal begeisterter Shimano Angler. Angefangen hatte das damals mit den Biomster GT Rollen, danach hatte ich Biomaster Special und dann hatte ich mir eine Biomaster XT geleistet. Alles tolle Rollen gebe ich zu aber als ich Reparaturreklamationenn hatte hat das teilweise bis über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich meine Rolle wieder hatte, ich hatte den Eindruck als das die Rolle zu Fuß nach Japan gebracht wird um sie zu reparieren. Das war nicht nur einmal der Fall und als ich mal die Nase voll hatte hab ich mir die damals neu rausgekommenen Emblem Z von Daiwa geholt.





Das sind sowas von Sahne Rollen die werde ich nie wieder her geben. Ich habe auch immer noch die Biomaster XT dabei aber das ist nur ne Ersatzrolle denn die Daiwas sind in jeder Beziehung besser.
In wie weit das jetzt auf die neue Generation von Emcast usw. zutrifft kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Ich habe aber auch kleine 2500er Spinnrollen Emblem Z die würde ich zB. einer Shimano Stradic oder so auch vorziehen. Die Schnurverlegung usw ist einfach besser.
MEINE MEINUNG!!!


----------



## Agalatze (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

hast schon recht mit dem service von shimano. das war mist damals. deswegen haben die auch reagiert und diverse service center in angelläden eingerichtet. dort wurden massig angelhändler für reperaturen an den rollen geschult. der service ließ zu denken übrig.


----------



## der_wurm (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

nee, nee, nee leute leute

is echt peinlich, die ganzen antworten hier puhhhhhhh
bin voll sprachlos......
ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, das ab ist nichts für mich. man wird hier in allem beschnitten. zumal auch leider sich hier nur anscheinend kiddis unterhalten. ja ja es gibt ja ausnahmen aber ka was ich dazu noch sagen soll.....

mfg der_wurm


----------



## Pilkman (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				der_wurm schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja ja es gibt ja ausnahmen aber ka was ich dazu noch sagen soll.....



Aber ich. Nämlich zur Abwechslung was Konstruktives. Wär doch´n Vorschlag, oder?


----------



## rebutia (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

So, und wenn jemand dieses Thema schon noch mal hochgeholt hat, hier noch meine Anmerkungen zur Sache. Daiwa USA hat sich für mich um das Problem gekümmert und konnte mir meine Fragen bezüglich der Daiwa Emblem Exceler beantworten (obwohl die Rolle dort nicht vertrieben wird). Demnach ist die Rolle salzwasserfest, aber nicht vollbadfähig wie z.B. die Saltiga. Selbstverständliche Pflege (abspülen) vorausgesetzt. 

Ich habe mir nun zwei 5000er Rollen gekauft und diese waren nun ein Wochenende im Einsatz. Fazit: Tolle Rollen, leicht, Top-Schnurverlegung. Auffällig ist, dass die Rollen praktisch keinerlei Spiel im Getriebe haben. Vielleicht hört sich die Exceler deshalb etwas lauter an als andere Rollen. Sofern man aber mit der Rolle angelt (und nicht im stillen Kämmerlein die Rolle andauernd ans Ohr hält und dreht, solche Leute soll es ja geben) überhaupt nicht störend. Obwohl es nach einem Wochenende sicher zu früh für eine Beurteilung ist, ich bin von der Rolle sehr beeindruckt. 

Zum Rest dieses Themas will ich mich nicht weiter äussern. Ich bin wirklich überrascht, was man mit einer einfachen Frage auslösen kann.


----------



## Tino (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo tino,
> ist ja völlig ok wenn jeder ne andere meinung hat-wäre ja schlimm wenns anders wäre,aber du liegts bei marcel etwas auf dem holzweg glaube ich.
> wenn JEMAND über die resonanz was sagen kann, dann ER. wie viele wissen betreibt er mit seinem vater den größten angelladen hamburgs und hat wohl die größte auswahl an meeresequipment im ganzen norden.
> wenn er reklamationen bekommt, dann kann er wohl sehr gut einschätzen was wie oft reklamiert wird. oder ?
> ...


 

Grüß Dich Aga

Wenn man aber einen Hersteller pauschal als Schrott bezeichnet,muß man mit nicht so schönen Antworten rechnen.Solche Aussagen sind für mich einfach nur dumm.Und das von jemanden der das grösste Geschäft in Hamburg hat.
Mir geht es darum einfach objektiv zu bleiben.
Fakt ist eins das der Service bei Shimano *sehr zu Wünschen* übrig lässt. Das habe ich auch im Board vielfach gelesen und habe auch selbst die Erfahrung gemacht.
*Bei meinem Händler wurde letztens eine Daiwa-Rolle repariert die 17 Jahre alt war !!!*
Das nur als Beispiel

Solche Dinge sind für mich wichtig und sagen etwas darüber aus wie der Hersteller für seine Kunden da ist.
Ich gehe auch nicht von Meldungen der Presse aus sondern ich mache mich einfach nur am Markt schlau weil es mich interessiert.Das hat mit Zeitschriften nichts zu tun.

Am Ende ist das was ich meine das.

Gerade wenn man,so wie mir gesagt wurde,er Gerätehändler ist,lässt man sich nicht zu so einer dummen und voreingenommenen Aussage hinreissen.

Es gibt bei jedem Anbieter gutes und weniger gutes Material.

So objektiv und fair sollte man in einer Diskussion sein. 

Also Aga man hört von einander


----------



## degl (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

ausserdem würde mich interssieren,worin der schrott/die reklamationen bei daiwa denn nun besteht#h 

gruß degl


----------



## angelcalle (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wann Aga und Marcel zusammen ziehen und wann Hochzeit ist ? Oder wohnt ihr schon zusammen? 
Dein Kopf muß ja schon ganz edit by M_S, Aga :q  :q Viel Spaß noch mit einander.

P.S. Übrigens der größte Laden (in qm) in Hamburg ist Brüggen.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

hallo hallo !!!!! merkst du noch was ???
also das ging ja nun unter die gürtellinie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
marcel ist mein bester kumpel. schade dass du so eine männerfreundschaft nicht hast.
sowas bedeutet mir sehr viel. und das hat nichts mit braunen kopf zu tun.
und trotzdem ist der laden von marcel auch 500 qm genau wie brüggen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Hallo Angelcalle,
dein Posting ging in der Tat voll unter die Gürtellinie und ich werte das als Beleidigung.
Dafür erhälst du eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

hey angelcalle wenn du keine gute Männerfreundschaft hast solltest du nicht darüber urteieln!
Und ausserdem kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die größe eines Angelladens an sonder auf die Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter. Ausserdem ist ein Angelladen auch eine Plattform für den informationsaustausch und das vermisse ich bei Brüggen sehr!


----------



## Knotenharry (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Yellow-tarpon schrieb:
			
		

> Und ausserdem kommt es nicht unbedingt auf die größe eines Angelladens an sonder auf die Kompetenz der Mitarbeiter. Ausserdem ist ein Angelladen auch eine Plattform für den informationsaustausch *und das vermisse ich bei Brüggen sehr*!


 
Und ich bei Karstadt Wansbek:m !!!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

hat die Angelabteilung bei Karstadt überhaupt mitarbeiter?? Ich hab da nochnie jemanden gesehen da liegt eh alles auf dem Boden!!!


----------



## degl (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@all,


WAS NU LOS#c 

TAUGT DIE EMBLEM EXELER NUN WAS ODER NICHT#c 

im übrigen is sein gti immer schneller,als mein gsi (hab mich dran gewöhnt)
#q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q
gruß degl


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Moin degl, ich würde die exeler kaufen wenn ich nicht schon zwei Emblem Z hätte. Salzwasserbeständig ist doch wirklich kaum eine Rolle denn jede gute Rolle sollte die Pflege bekommen die sie verdient und da ist es egal ob süß oder Salzwasser.


----------



## Knotenharry (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Ich weiß nicht was die kostet, aber ich würd lieber gucken ob es in der Preisklasse  nicht etwas anderes gibt. Ich hab auch keine gute Erfahrung mit Daiwa gemacht.


----------



## Agalatze (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

tut mir ja nun leid, dass du dafür ne verwarnung bekommen hast, aber dafür kann ich ja nichts. finde es nur nicht so schön, dass man ne freundschaft als Ars..kriechen bezeichnet. mit marcel bin ich schon zusammen in den kindergarten gegangen.
und nur weil er mein freund ist, heisst das nicht, dass ich andere angelläden schlechtrede oder miesmache,wenn ich nicht selbst meine meinung dazu hätte.


----------



## Pilkman (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Knotenharry schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht was die kostet, ....



Hallo,

momentan ist die Daiwa Exceller 5000 bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden für 129 Euro im Angebot - bei DEM Preis kann man ja wohl echt nicht meckern... #6

www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de

Ich weiss, die Shimano Ultegra gibt es bei vielen Händlern auch für 129 Euro in der 10.000er Größe....  ... also laßt Euren Geschmack und persönliche Vorlieben entscheiden. :m


----------



## angelcalle (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Hallo Hallo. Das war eine Satire :q  :q  Das sollte keine Beleidigung werden. Aber ich dachte mir schon, das so etwas hier nicht ankommt. 
Und zu K..... Wandsbek. Natürlich haben wir einen Verkäufer und zwar mich. 
Aber wenn man keine unterstützung von Kollegen bekommt, dann sieht es halt immer unaufgeräumt aus. Aber ist ja auch egal.

Bis bald irgendwo auf der Welt.


----------



## Knotenharry (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist ja auch egal.


 
Stimmt#6 !!!


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hallo. Das war eine Satire :q :q Das sollte keine Beleidigung werden


 Satire ? Naja, Deine Auffassung von Satire kann auch ich nicht teilen. #d 



> Aber ich dachte mir schon, das so etwas hier nicht ankommt.


 Dann hättest Dir das Posting in DER (editierten) Form ja auch schenken können.


----------



## angelcalle (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Jetzt war ich so lange nicht im Forum. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Das ist hier zum Spießer-Forum verkommen. Jedes Wort wird auf die Goldwaage gelegt. War mal richtig interessant hier, aber jetzt!! 
Macht man weiter so.
Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.
Es gibt noch andere Foren im Net. Da versteht man mich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



> Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.
> Es gibt noch andere Foren im Net. Da versteht man mich.


Prima, viel Spass weiterhin (ob hier oder woanders).


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hier zum Spießer-Forum verkommen.


 Oh ha, da holt jetzt aber jemand ganz gewaltig aus...|smash:


----------



## Lionhead (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt war ich so lange nicht im Forum. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Das ist hier zum Spießer-Forum verkommen. Jedes Wort wird auf die Goldwaage gelegt. War mal richtig interessant hier, aber jetzt!!
> Macht man weiter so.
> Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.
> Es gibt noch andere Foren im Net. Da versteht man mich.


 
Papaaa,
wenn ich groß bin möchte ich auch ein Spießer werden...:q 
Tut mir leid Angelcalle, aber das mit den Tränen klappt bei mir nicht so gut.
Trotzdem alles Gute und bleib dir stets treu .(Zitat" Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.")

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Yupii (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.
> Es gibt noch andere Foren im Net. Da versteht man mich.


 
...und tschüss#h 

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt war ich so lange nicht im Forum. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Das ist hier zum Spießer-Forum verkommen. Jedes Wort wird auf die Goldwaage gelegt. War mal richtig interessant hier, aber jetzt!!
> Macht man weiter so.
> Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.
> Es gibt noch andere Foren im Net. Da versteht man mich.



 :q   Neee neeee neeee!!! #d  #d  #d  Wer solche Sprüche bringt hat selbst Schuld! Auch wenn Du 2x :q  hintergesetzt hast.... Das hab selbst ich als Beleidigung und Salz in die Wunde streuen verstanden! Und so hast Du das auch gemeint......  #d  #d  #d  Viel Spaß in anderen Foren im Net, da wo man Dich versteht....  :q  #h 

Leute was geht hier ab mit euch. Seit dem Marcy gesperrt wurde, drehen alle am Teller.... Kriegt euch mal wieder ein.... Wäre schade, wenn die gute Stimmung im AB leidet, was vermehrt jetzt passiert!!! 

Ich besitze Sachen von Shimano und von Daiwa.... Anfangs habe ich vermehrt auf Daiwa geschaut, aber nach und nach änderte sich meine Meinung! Ich habe Daiwa-Rollen u.a. die EMCAST PLUS 5000.... Bin ich gar nicht mit zu frieden. Laute Geräusche und die Rücklaufsperre rastet ab und an mal aus UND das bei einer NEUEN Rolle! Mein Bruder HATTE die gleiche als 4500er!!! Beim ersten Auswurf (NAGELNEUE ROLLE!!!!!!) ein schmirgelndes GERÄUSCH! Der Rollengriff klappte einfach so weg beim eindrehen!!! DAS IST SCHLECHT..... Auch wenn es nur diese Serie ist, wo wir schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben hindert MICH das, noch einmal DAIWA zu kaufen.... Sorry, wenn ich einige mitten ins Herz treffe und deren Ego verletze! Meine Shimanogerätschaft hat bis jetzt keinerlei Mucken gemacht, wobei ich mir auch jetzt nichts mehr von Shimano kaufe...... 

Jetzt schocke ich euch mal... Ich kaufe mir vermehrt und hauptsächlich PENN, weil ich von dieser Firma mehr überzeugt bin lölölöl..... Oha jetzt kommen gleich die PENN-Gegener lölölöl........ #h  #h  #h Penn hat auch nicht den besten Ruf. Das ist nunmal so! Jeder hat seine Fan-Marke. Es wird sich niemals ändern!!! Auch wenn die Produkte und der Service gut sind, wird es Leute geben, die diese Marke verteufeln. SO IST DAS AUCH MIT DEN AUTO´S... Es gibt halt andere Erfahrungen und Geschmäcker! Versucht nicht den anderen zu änder oder eine Meinung aufzudrücken! 

Sind wir alle jetzt schlechtere Menschen, nur weil wir verschiedene Meinungen haben??? Jungs JEEEEDEM das seine!!!! 

Jungs.... merkt euch..... ICH hab euch lieb  :l  #6  :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



> Sind wir alle jetzt schlechtere Menschen, nur weil wir verschiedene Meinungen haben???


 Gott sei Dank nicht!!  #6  #6  #6  #6 



> Jungs JEEEEDEM das seine!!!!


Und seine Meinung darf man mit Sicherheit hier kundtun - aber eben den Regeln entsprechend nicht persönlich oder beleidigend werden!!

Dafür bin ich dann auch gerne "Spießer". :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank nicht!!  #6  #6  #6  #6
> 
> 
> Und seine Meinung darf man mit Sicherheit hier kundtun - aber eben den Regeln entsprechend nicht persönlich oder beleidigend werden!!
> ...



Richtig #6! 

Was ich meinte mit "Jedem das seine" war auf die Markenauswahl bezogen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man sich hier zerfleischt, nur weil einige andere Marken bevorzugen.... #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank nicht!!  #6  #6  #6  #6
> 
> 
> Und seine Meinung darf man mit Sicherheit hier kundtun - aber eben den Regeln entsprechend nicht persönlich oder beleidigend werden!!
> ...



 #6  gesagt Thomas . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## degl (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@Meeresangler Schwerin,


bin ner ganzen schar emblem`der alten generation auf der spur und eine ist schon in meinem besitz.:l 
und ehrlich schon beim ersten gebrauch das gefühl die richtige entscheidung getroffen zuhaben.

mit gedult gehts#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Das kann ja wohl gar nicht oft genug gesagt werden: Solche Pauschalisierungen wie "Firma XY hat nur Schrott" impliziert immer, daß ein Benutzer von Geräten der Firma XY sich implizit als Schrottkäufer verstanden und tituliert fühlt. Irgendwie ganz logisch und nachvollziehbar. Jeder sollte sich mal an die Nase fassen, bevor sowas behauptet wird und sich fragen wo er selber schon alles Schrott und Fehler gefunden hat. Da wir marktwirtschaftlich operierende Anbieter haben werden die Produkte immer mehr oder weniger gut sein. Und das wechselt auch noch dauernd - je nach Modelljahr und Produktion. Also ein bischen mehr Gelassenheit und weg mit dem Tunnelblick  :g 

Ich kann jedenfalls nach eigenen und hier geschriebenen Erfahrungen sagen, daß Shimano, Daiwa und Penn alle schon mal kräftige Ausrutscher hatten. Wenn ich jetzt sage, "Ryobi baut zur Zeit bessere kleine Spinnrollen als die anderen 3" und Penn vermarktet die lieber gleich mit um gegen Daiwa und Shimano gegen "anzustinken", ist das eine Marktbeobachtung und Untersuchung, die so relativ verstanden werden muß, daß es jetzt gerade so ist und die anderen Produkte deswegen nicht schlecht sind oder schlechter geworden sind.  #h 

Also mal immer weg mit den Scheuklappen und 3m Gartenzäunen  :q


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@ angelkalle
also wenn es nicht so eine blöde vorgeschichte mit marci und mir gegeben hätte, dann hätte ich das ganze sicher auch als witz aufgefasst und hätte gegengesteuert und auch meine smilys gesetzt, aber in diesem falle war meiner meinung nach die äußerung ernst gemeint- und das finde ich nicht fair. ich bin nun wirklich einer der für jeden blödsinn und spaß zu haben ist,aber nur wenn es wirklich spaß ist.
habe auch von anderen gehört, dass du denkst marci und ich wären EINE person usw usw... dadurch hast du mich in euer konkurenz-denken einbezogen.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu K..... Wandsbek. Natürlich haben wir einen Verkäufer und zwar mich.
> Aber wenn man keine unterstützung von Kollegen bekommt, dann sieht es halt immer unaufgeräumt aus. Aber ist ja auch egal.



Genau das is doch total egal wenn man bei jedem 2 Schritt in etwas tritt der Kunde is ja nur Kunde und ich will doch eh nur sein Geld. Nene so geht das nicht ich würde meine Einstellung ma nen bisschen ändern und sehr groß is die Angelabteilung bei Karstadt nicht die bekommst du in 1 Stunde auch alleine aufgeräumt!!!
Ich wünsch dir dann noch ein erfolgreiches Anglerleben und das du deine Meinung etwas änderst.
Tschüß|wavey:


----------



## Micky (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt war ich so lange nicht im Forum. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Das ist hier zum Spießer-Forum verkommen. Jedes Wort wird auf die Goldwaage gelegt. War mal richtig interessant hier, aber jetzt!!
> Macht man weiter so.
> Ich werde mich jetzt ein für alle mal verabschieden.
> Es gibt noch andere Foren im Net. Da versteht man mich.


 
*SEHR KONSEQUENT !!!* (KLICK)


----------



## Pilkman (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *SEHR KONSEQUENT !!!* (KLICK)



Ooooch mööööönsch, nu´ lat dat Thema doch mal ruhen... 

Leben und leben lassen, Micky! #6


----------



## bärchen (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

Ich muß mich jetzt auch mal äußern:
Hier scheint es ein Wetteifern bez. der teuersten Rollen zu geben.
Teuer heißt nicht unbedingt auch Spitzenklasse,
ich persönlich angele schon insgesamt 12 Jahre in der Brandung.
Habe dabei sehr gute Erfahrungen mit DAM-Rollen gemacht, wie z.B. der Quick-FTS (gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber die läuft immer noch Klasse !
Bin vor 2 Jahren auf die Quick Distance übergegangen und muß sagen ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Emblem Exceler salzwasserfest?*

@ Bärchen

Die DAM Quick FTS war unbestritten auch klasse und eine empfehlenswerte Rolle, nur hat die ja wohl auch kaum in der Billigliga gespielt, weil Du darauf ansprichst, dass hier nur teuer als gut und brauchbar dargestellt wird. 

Mit der DAM Quick Distance hast Du meiner Meinung nach aber keinen sonderlich guten Griff gemacht, da wäre ich an Deiner Stelle bei der FTS geblieben, wenn gleich die Distance eine größere Spule hat. Die Quick Distance ist ein direkter Abkömmling der Space-Reihe gewesen und mit der hat sich DAM, was die Zuverlässigkeit und Robustheit betrifft, ein schönes Kuckucksei gelegt. Ich hoffe, dass Deine Rollen eine Ausnahme bilden, weil funktionierendes Gerät wie überall wichtig ist, aber die Hand würde ich bei diesen Rollen in der Brandung nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------

